# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية السبت ١٩ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم السبت 19 أكتوبر 2019


الصدى 

الغموض يكتنف إقامة الجمعية العمومية للمريخ اليوم 
منتخبنا يسقط أمام تنزانيا بثنائية ويفشل في بلوغ نهائيات الشان 
طبيب المريخ : كشفنا أصبح خاليا من الإصابات. ....وملتقى مريخي جامع اليوم 

الزعيم 

جمهرة مريخية  ( لإبطال مفعول ) جمعية المجلس التعاونية 
حجوج : دستور النادي وضعته شخصيات غير معروفة خدمة لمصالحهم. ....متوكل : (سمكرجي) الإدارة فاشل 
مجلس الأحمر يتحدى الجميع. ...يتجاوز المفوضية والاتحاد يعلن قيام الجمعية 
رغم الجدل المثار : المريخ : عمومية النظام الأساسي بإشراف المجلس 
حصة تدريبية قوية للفرقة المريخية 
بصالة ( الغروب )صباح اليوم : جمهرة مريخية كبيرة لمناقشة أوضاع النادي وجمعيته العمومية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور: تنزانيا تخطف من السودان بطاقة التأهل للشان


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء
خسر  منتخب السودان أمام تنزانيا (1-2) امس الجمعة، على ستاد المريخ، في إياب  تصفيات المرحلة الأخيرة لإقليم سيكافا، المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة أمم  أفريقيا للمحليين "الشان".

تقدَّم منتخب السودان أولاً في الدقيقة  (30)،عن طريق أمير كمال، قبل أن يدرك منتخب تنزانيا التعادل بالدقيقة (49)  عن طريق إيراستو إدوارد، ثم سجَّل ديترام أدريان الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة  (78).

كان منتخب السودان فاز ذهابًا (1-0)، ليتعادل الفريقان (2-2)  في مجموع اللقائين، لكن منتخب تنزانيا يستفيد من تسجيل هدفين خارج ملعبه  ويتأهل للنهائيات المقررة في الكاميرون، العام المقبل.

انتظر المنتخب السوداني حتى الدقيقة (15) لتظهر خطورته عبر هجمة عن طريق رمضان عجب. وفي الدقيقة 20 دخل منتخب تنزانيا أجواء المباراة، وبدأ يهاجم السودان، فضاعت له فرصة هدف مؤكد في الدقيقة (22).




ونجح منتخب السودان في ترجمة سيطرته النسبية بهدف أمير كمال، وواصل سيطرته حتى نهاية الشوط الأول.

وفي  الشوط الثاني، فاجأ المنتخب التنزاني أصحاب الأرض بهدف من ركلة ثابتة،  ليكتسب ثقة في الأداء، ونجح في مقاسمة السودان السيطرة، حتى نجح في إضافة  الهدف الثاني في وقت صعب.

وخرجت جماهير الكرة السودانية متحسرة على ضياع فرصة كانت في المتناول لنهائيات بطولة الشان.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقاء مريخي جامع بصالة الغروب

 تشهد صالة الغروب جوار النادي الدبلوماسي عند العاشرة صباح اليوم السبت لقاء  جامعا لأهل المريخ.. أقطابا ورموزا وإعلاميين ومشجعين للتفاكر حول واقع  المريخ ومستقبله.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يحدد مواعيد الحضور والمستندات المطلوبة لأعضاء الجمعية  :

  ناشد مجلس المريخ الأعضاء الذين يحق لهم حضور جمعية اجازة النظام الأساسي  المزمع عقدها اليوم  السبت الموافق 19 اكتوبر 2019 م باستاد المريخ بضرورة  الحضور قبل ثلاث ساعات من موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية و المحدد انعقادها  عند الساعة الرابعة عصرا .
 كما نوه المجلس على ضرورة اصطحاب عضو الجمعية العمومية لاثبات الشخصية الخاصة به او بها 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب صباح الجمعة  بالصحافة 
 المكتب الإعلامي 
 واصل فريق المريخ تحضيراته استعدادا لمبارياته القادمة في الدوري الممتاز  وادى مرانا قويا صباح الجمعة بملعب  الصحافة غرب للناشئين بمشاركة ظ،ظ¦ لاعب  وكانت بدايته الساعة السابعة واستمر لساعة ونصف تحت إشراف الطاقم الفني  بقيادة الجزائري ايت عبدالملك والوطني جمال ابوعنجة والاسطورة حامد بريمة  واشتمل التدريب على تمارين مختلفة بالكرة والتكتيك والتنظيم أداها اللاعبين  بطريقة متميزة للغاية وغاب عن المران الصباحي للفرقة الحمراء حمزة داؤود بإذن من القطاع الرياضي وعماد الصيني الذي تم منحه راحة من الطاقم الطبي، إلى جانب السماني الصاوي.

 مران مساء السبت
 يوالي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تنفيذ برنامجه الإعدادي ويؤدى مرانا عند  الساعة السادسة مساء السبت بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم ظ¢  بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين وسيتابع سداسي الفريق بالمنتخب الاول علي عبدالله  ابوعشرين وأمير كمال ورمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد  واحمد حامد التش من الخارج  بسبب مشاركتهم مع صقور الجديان في لقاء تنزانيا مساء الجمعة على أن يعودوا  للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية من مران غدا الأحد ، ومن ثم السفر مع الفريق الى  ولاية جنوب دارفور لمقابلة حي الوادي بالثلاثاء ومنها مباشرة لشمال دارفور  وحاضرتها الفاشر لملاقاة الهلال والمريخ الفاشر على التوالي.















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبيب المريخ كشفنا خالي من الإصابات باستثناء الغربال
 أكد الدكتور محمد  كمال طبيب نادي المريخ خلو كشف المريخ من الإصابات ما عدا اللاعب محمد  عبدالرحمن الذي يخضع للعلاج بمستشفى أكاديمية اسباير بدولة قطر وأشار إلى  اللاعب التاج إبراهيم يخضع لجلسات علاج طبيعي وسيعود قريبا و أضاف ان  اللاعب عماد الصيني خضع لكشف طبي أكد عدم تعرضه لأي إصابة مشيرا إلى ان  اللاعب سيواصل تدريباته اليومية مع الفريق.بدابة من مران السبت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدير التنفيذي يوضح الحقائق عبر عالم الرياضي 
  مدثر خيري الجمعية قائمة في موعدها وبإشراف المجلس
 الاستقلالية هي الأساس والجمعية ستناقش النظام الاساسي فقط
 المكتب الإعلامي
 قطع الدكتور مدثرخيري المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بقيام الجمعية  العمومية غيرالعادية لاجازة النظام الاساسي في موعدها في الرابعة من عصر  السبت 19اكتوير 2019 باستاد  المريخ وتحت إشراف اللجان المعلنة من قبل مجلس  إدارة النادي في خطاب الدعوة الذي وجه لأعضاء الجمعية وكشف خيري خلال  حديثه لبرنامج عالم الرياضي بالتلفزيون القومي عصر الجمعة  ان المجلس  إستفاد من وجود المادة 18/6 الداعية لإستقلالية الأعضاء المنتسبين للإتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم موضحا ان المريخ يعد انتسابه مباشر للإتحاد وفقا  للمادة 10 وابان المدير التنفيذي ان قرار دعوة الجمعية يخص مجلس الإدارة  لذلك تم الرد على خطاب اللجنة القانونية لشؤون الأعضاء برفض قرار تعليق  إجراءات الجمعية المعلنة موضحا ان مبدأ الإستقلالية يحتم ذلك سيما ان اي  تدخلات حتى وإن كانت من إتحاد الكرة لا تتسق مع مبدأ الإستقلالية تعتبر  تدخل طرف ثالث وأشار خيري إلى ان المفوضية ووزارة الرياضة لا يحق لهما  التدخل في شأن نادي المريخ سوى في مسألة التسجيل المعترف بها محليا ودوليا  من قبل الفيفا وحول شكاوي بعض أعضاء الجمعية غير المدرجين في الكشف الصادر  مؤخرا أكد ان هنالك اسماء سقطت وتم إعادة بعضها للكشف بعد المراجعة  والتدقيق من قبل لجنة العضوية مبينا ان اي عضوية بخلاف التي اتبعت  التوجيهات المعلنة من اللجنة لا يمكن إضافتها للكشف النهائي الذي تم نشره  وأشار المدير التنفيذي إلى ان ترتيبات الجمعية ستشرف عليها لجان معيينة من  قبل مجلس الإدارة ضاربا مثل بما حدث من قبل في إتحاد الكرة مؤكدا تعيين  لجان للتظلمات والطعون والإستئنافات من مجلس المريخ ستشرف على عمل الجمعية  التي أبان انها تحمل جند واحد متعلق فقط بإجازة النظام الأساسي مشيرا إلى  ان لجان الإنتخابات والإستئنافات لن تنتخب خلال الجمعية " المخصصة لإجازة  النظام الأساسي.
 وكشف الدكتور مدثر خيري عن الخطوات التي قام بها مجلس  الإدارة فيما يتعلق بفتح الباب امام كل القطاعات المريخية للمشاركه في  النظام الاساسي للنادي الحقائق حول مسودة النظام الأساسي حيث سبق وأن نظمت  لها أربعة ورش للمناقشة والإقتراحات من قبل مجلس الإدارة كان آخرها مبادرة  رابطة المريخ بدوله قطر الذين  كان همهم تقريب وجهات النظر خاصة وأن النظام  تم تعديله أكثر من مرة  نافيا أن يكون النظام مفصل علي شخص معين وأن يكون  مضرا بنادي المريخ كاشفا عن ان النظام جديد وان امر  استيعابه يحتاج إلي  وقت مؤكدا ان  النظام لكل اهل المريخ وأنه تم عبر اللجنة القانونية وبيت  الخبرة  واكدوانه خيري انه تم استلام خطاب من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  بتعليق الجمعية العمومية لفترة أقصاها شهروتم  الرد علي خطاب  الاتحادالذي  أمن علي قرار قيام الجمعية العمومية مبينا أنه الامر يخص نادي المريخ وليست  هناك جهة تستطيع ايقاف الإجراءات وأن الإشراف علي الجمعية سيكون لنادي  المريخ وتنظيم الجمعية العمومية أيضا وفيما يتعلق بالجهة المحايدة قال  المدير التنفيذي انها  موجودة في النظام الاساسي السابق معتبرا أن النادي  هو صاحب الحق في تكوين اللجان وأن اي معارضة للنادي لاتخالف مبدأ  الاستقلالية ومن بين الحقائق التي أوضحها الدكتورمدثرهي إستقلالية  نادي  المريخ كهيئة تابعة للإتحاد السوداني مؤكدا ان قيام الجمعية مساء السبت  19اكتوير  سيتم بإشراف لجان يكونها المجلس .
  الاستقلالية هي الاساس    
 اوضح لدكتور مدثر خيري المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ 
  ان امراجازة النظام الاساسي لنادي  يجب أن يفهم من خلال  ان المريخ محكوم  بقانون واحد من العام 2008 وانه في العام 2017 أصبح نادي المريخ عضوا في  الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم مما يعني أن لديه حقوق وعليه واجبات وأن المريخ   طيلة الفترة لم يكن منتسبا للاتحاد السوداني بصورة مباشرة والان  اصبح علي  النادي ان بحكم بالنظام ألاساسي للاتحادوذلك خلال عام من تاريخ نيل عضوية  الاتحاد في يوليو 2017
 الجند الاساسي واحد
 اوضح المدير التنفيذي  لنادي المريخ الدكتور مدثر خيري ان الجند الاساسي للجمعية العمومية المقرره  مساء السبت باستاد المريخ سيكون هو تعديل وإجازة النظام الاساسي نافيا أن  يكون الجمعية علاقة بتكوين لجان الانتخابات مؤكدا أن النص الذي سيتفق عليه  في الجمعية سيحدد الفترة التي سيكون بعدها إجراء انتخابات لمجلس إدارة جديد  لنادي المريخ مبيتا ان ذلك سيتم خلال فترة أقصاها سته اشهر حسب المواد  المقترحة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تنزانيا تخطف من السودان بطاقة التأهل للشان
 كتب : بدر الدين بخيت

 خسر منتخبنا الوطني الاول أمام تنزانيا (1-2) اليوم الجمعة، على ستاد  المريخ، في إياب تصفيات المرحلة الأخيرة لإقليم سيكافا، المؤهلة لنهائيات  بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين "الشان".
  تقدَّم منتخب السودان أولاً في الدقيقة (30)،عن طريق أمير كمال، قبل أن  يدرك منتخب تنزانيا التعادل بالدقيقة (49) عن طريق إيراستو إدوارد، ثم  سجَّل ديترام أدريان الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة (78).
 كان منتخب السودان  فاز ذهابًا (1-0)، ليتعادل الفريقان (2-2) في مجموع اللقائين، لكن منتخب  تنزانيا يستفيد من تسجيل هدفين خارج ملعبه ويتأهل للنهائيات المقررة في  الكاميرون، العام المقبل.
 انتظر المنتخب السوداني حتى الدقيقة (15)  لتظهر خطورته عبر هجمة عن طريق رمضان عجب. وفي الدقيقة 20 دخل منتخب  تنزانيا أجواء المباراة، وبدأ يهاجم السودان، فضاعت له فرصة هدف مؤكد في  الدقيقة (22).
 ونجح منتخب السودان في ترجمة سيطرته النسبية بهدف أمير كمال، وواصل سيطرته حتى نهاية الشوط الأول.
 وفي الشوط الثاني، فاجأ المنتخب التنزاني أصحاب الأرض بهدف من ركلة ثابتة،  ليكتسب ثقة في الأداء، ونجح في مقاسمة السودان السيطرة، حتى نجح في إضافة  الهدف الثاني في وقت صعب.
 وخرجت جماهير الكرة السودانية متحسرة على ضياع فرصة كانت في المتناول لنهائيات بطولة الشان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يترقب وصول الغاني نيلسون خلال الأسبوع الحاليتترقب دائرة الكرة بالمريخ وصول الغاني نيلسون لازغيلا للخرطوم خلال  الأسبوع الحالي. وذكر أنس نصر الدين مدير الكرة أنه ظل متواصلًا بصورة  يومية مع نيلسون المتواجد ببلاده منذ أكثر من ثلاثة أسابيع وذلك من أجل أن  يعود إلى السودان والانضمام لتحضيرات فريق الكرة. وأكد أنس نصر الدين أن  لازغيلا أخطره باستلام جوازه الجديد في خلال 48 ساعة وبعد ذلك إرسال تذاكر  السفر للاعب حتى يعود إلى العاصمة الخرطوم ومواصلة مشواره مع الفرقة  الحمراء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ عبر التاريخ
 بمعرض الخرطوم

 #المسالمة_1908









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يدعو لاقامة الجمعية العمومية عصر اليوم





ناشد  مجلس  نادي المريخ أعضاء الجمعية العمومية غير العادية التي ستعقد في  الرابعة من عصر  اليوم السبت  باستاد المريخ لإجازة النظام الاساسي  بضرورة  الحضور قبل ثلاث ساعات من بداية إجراءات الجمعية العمومية ،وذلك لتسهيل  عملية الدخول مع ضرورة إحضار إثباتشخصية(جواز.سفر.رقم وطني .بطاقة قومية  العضوية..)
وكانت الجمعية في طريقها للتعليق بعد أن تدخلت اللجنة  القانونية بالاتحاد العام أمس الأول الخميس وأصدرت قراراً بتعليق موعد  الجمعية العمومية لمدة شهر لكن في نفس اليوم تدخل الاتحاد العام وألغى قرار  اللجنة القانونية وبارك إقامة الجمعية العمومية في موعدها عصر اليوم السبت  بإستاد المريخ لإجازة النظام الأساسي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إقالة مدرب منتخب السودان الكرواتي زدرافكو لوجاروشيتش
 .
 .

  أعلن الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم للمقربين منه عن  نيته الجلوس مع مدرب المنتخب السوداني الكرواتي لوجاروشيتش وإنهاء تعاقده  مع الاتحاد السوداني وقالت مصادر (سودانا فوق) ان شداد أعلن عدم رضائه عن  خروج المنتخبات السودانية من البطولات الأفريقية موضحا ان منح المدرب  الفرصه الكافية لكنه لم ينجح وخرجت جماهير الكرة السودانية متحسرة على ضياع  فرصة تأهل المنتخب الوطني الأول بعد أن كانت في المتناول لنهائيات بطولة  الشان.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**ﻧﺒﺾ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ*
 *ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻋﻮﺽ*
 *ﺿﻴﺎﻉ ﺯﻣﻦ*
 .
 .
 ﻣﺪﺧﻞ:
 ﻣﺎ ﻃﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺮ ﺑﻴﺼﺐ..
 ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ ﻣﺎ ﺭﺍﻕ
 ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻜﺎﺭ ﻣﻦ ﻃﻴﻦ..
 ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻃﻴﻦ ﻳﺠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﻕ
 ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺮ ﺭﺍﻳﻖ..
 ﻭ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻗﺪ ﺿﺎﻕ.
 ﻗﻠﺔً ﻗﻠﻴﻠﺔ، ﻻ‌ ﻳﻌﺘﺪ ﺑﺮﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﻭ ﻻ‌ ﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻨﻮﻱ  ﺍﻻ‌ﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺼﺪﺩ ﺍﻻ‌ﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺩﺳﺘﻮﺭ ﻳﻀﻢ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺟﻨﺎﺣﻪ  ﻣﻼ‌ﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺘﻲ ﺑﻘﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ.
 ﺣﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﺎﺋﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻧﻘﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ  ﻭ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻌﻮﻥ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺳﻘﻒ (ﺷﻠﺔ ﺧﺎﻟﻒ ﺗﺬﻛﺮ) ﺳﻴﺤﺎﻭﻟﻮﻥ ﻣﺤﺎﺭﺑﺔ ﻃﻮﺍﺣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺀ  ﻓﻲ ﺿﻴﺎﻉ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻲ ﻷ‌ﻣﺮ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺤﻔﻞ ﺑﻪ ﺃﺣﺪ.
 ﻭ ﻻ‌ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻻ‌ ﺗﻌﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻭ ﻻ‌ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻓﺔ.
 ﻻ‌ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺗﺼﻨﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺔ ﻭ ﺗﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻔﺮﺿﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺳﺤﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻓﺔ.
 ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﻧﺮﻱ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺳﻴﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ، ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﺿﻴﺎﻉ ﺯﻣﻦ، ﻭ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ.
 ﻭ ﻧﺴﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺔ، ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺪﻭﻋﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻌﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻏﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺤﻮﻧﺔ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ، ﻫﻞ ﻳﺤﺘﺮﻣﻜﻢ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺴﻌﻮﻥ ﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﻌﻴﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﻠﺔ؟
 ﻫﻞ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﻣﻜﻢ ﺣﻴﻦ ﻧﺸﺮ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺗﻜﻢ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻷ‌ﻱ ﻭ ﺗﺴﻮﻳﻒ؟
 ﻭ ﻫﻞ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﻡ ﺭﺃﻳﻜﻢ ﺃﻭ ﻗﺪﺭﻩ، ﺣﻴﻦ ﺃﺧﻔﻲ ﻋﻨﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻷ‌ﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻷ‌ﺳﺎﺳﻲ؟
 ﻫﻞ ﺃﻃﻠﻌﺘﻢ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻷ‌ﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺃﻡ ﺍﻧﻜﻢ ﺫﺍﻫﺒﻴﻦ (ﻟﻠﺒﺼﻢ) ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﻱ ﻧﺴﺨﺔ ﻛﻴﻔﻤﺎ ﺍﺗﻔﻖ؟
 ﻫﻞ ﻟﺪﻳﻜﻢ ﺭﺃﻱ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺪﻳﻼ‌ﺕ ﺃﻡ ﺃﻧﻜﻢ ﻣﺘﻮﺟﻬﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﺼﻮﻳﺖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻ‌ﺟﺎﺯﺓ ﻓﻘﻂ؟!
 ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎً ﺃﺷﻔﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺔ، ﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﺑﺴﻴﻂ ﻭ ﻫﻮ ﺗﻮﻫﻢ ﻏﺎﻟﺒﻴﺘﻬﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺤﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭ ﺳﺮﻗﺔ ﻟﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻧﻴﺎﺑﺔ ﻋﻨﻪ.
 ﻭ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻭ ﻛﺒﺎﺭﻩ، ﻭ ﺃﻗﻄﺎﺑﻪ، ﻓﺴﺘﺸﻬﺪ ﺻﺎﻟﺔ (ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻭﺏ)  ﺻﺒﻴﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻛﻠﻤﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻓﻀﺔ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺚ ﻭ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺮ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻋﻮﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺗﺪﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ.
 ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ (ﺍﻟﺠﻠﺪ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺱ) ﺳﻴﺠﻬﺮﻭﻥ ﺑﺮﺃﻳﻬﻢ ﺻﺒﺎﺣﺎً ﻓﻲ ﻣﻬﺰﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﻮﺍﺭﺍً ﺷﺪﻳﺪﺍً ﻭ ﻓﺸﻼ‌ً ﺫﺭﻳﻌﺎً.
 ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺭﻳﺦ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺮﺣﻢ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺜﻴﺔ.
 ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺭﻳﺦ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺮﺣﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻨﻖ ﺍﻟﺰﺟﺎﺟﺔ.
 *ﻧﺒﻀﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﻔﺮﻗﺔ*
 ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺃﻗﺮﺕ ﺑﺄﺣﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ.
 ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﺸﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻻ‌ ﺗﻤﻠﻚ ﺣﻖ ﺍﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ.
 ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻫﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺷﺆﻭﻥ ﺍﻷ‌ﻋﻀﺎﺀ، ﻭ ﺍﻷ‌ﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﻤﻠﻚ ﺣﻖ ﺍﺻﺪﺍﺭ  ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻭ ﻗﺪ ﻓﻌﻠﺖ، ﻭ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﻧﺎﻓﺬﺓ ﻭ ﻻ‌ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺿﺤﺪﻫﺎ ﺍﻻ‌ ﺑﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ  ﺍﻻ‌ﺩﺍﺭﺓ.
 ﻫﻞ ﺃﺻﺪﺭ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻻ‌ﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻡ ﺃﻥ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻧﻔﺮﺩ (ﻛﺎﻟﻌﺎﺩﺓ) ﺑﺎﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺟﻴﻪ؟
 ﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ (ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ‌ ﻳﻀﻤﺮ ﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ) ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻻ‌ ﺗﺨﻔﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﺣﺪ.
 ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﺘﺤﺪﻱ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭ ﺃﻟﻤﻬﻢ، ﻭ ﻳﺘﺨﺬ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻔﺸﻞ ﻛﻮﺳﻴﻠﺔ ﻟﺼﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺒﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻷ‌ﺣﻤﺮ.
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﺔ ﺣﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﺟﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ.
 ﻧﺤﻦ ﺍﻻ‌ﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ، ﻭ ﻻ‌ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻟﻼ‌ﺧﺘﺒﺎﺀ ﺧﻠﻒ ﻛﻴﺰﺍﻥ ﺃﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻮﺭﺓ.
 *ﻧﺒﻀﺔ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺓ*
 ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ، ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪ ﺫﺍﺗﻮ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسابقات تصدر برمجة كأس السودان
 .
 .
 أصدرت اللجنة المنظمة  للمسابقات برمجة منافسة كأس السودان القومية، حيث تلعب مباريات المرحلة  التمهيدية يومي؛ 2 و 7 نوفمبر 2019م، والمرحلة الأولى يومي 16 و 13 من ذات  الشهر، والمرحلة الثانية يومي 30 نوفمبر، و 7 ديسمبر 2019م.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوالي اعداده بمران مساء اليوم السبت
 .
 .
 يوالي فريق  الكرة بنادي المريخ تنفيذ برنامجه الإعدادي ويؤدى مرانا عند الساعة السادسة  مساء السبت بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم ظ¢ بمشاركة جميع  اللاعبين وسيتابع سداسي الفريق بالمنتخب الاول علي عبدالله ابوعشرين وأمير  كمال ورمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد واحمد حامد التش من الخارج بسبب مشاركتهم مع  صقور الجديان في لقاء تنزانيا مساء الجمعة على أن يعودوا للمشاركة بصورة  طبيعية من مران غدا الأحد ، ومن ثم السفر مع الفريق الى ولاية جنوب دارفور  لمقابلة حي الوادي بالثلاثاء ومنها مباشرة لشمال دارفور وحاضرتها الفاشر  لملاقاة الهلال والمريخ الفاشر على التوالي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سداسي المنتخب ينضم لتدريبات المريخ بالسبت
 ..
 .
 .
 ينضم  جميع لاعبو المريخ الدوليون،اليتدريبات الفريق الجماعية، يوم السبت بعد فراغهم من المشاركة مع المنتخب الأول امام تنزانيا ضمن المرحلة الاخيرة  من تصفيات الشان ،وسيكون بمقدور الجزائري ايت عبدالملك الاستعانة بسداسي  المنتخب(علي ابوعشرين وامير كمال ورمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد واحمد ادم واحمد  التش) من خلال ثلاث تدريبات(تمرين صالة ومرانين بالكرة|) يجريها الفريق قبل  المغادرة الي نيالا صباح الاثنين لمواجهة فريق حي الواي في الدوري الممتاز  يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يشكو صحافيين واقطاب للنيابة العامة والمعلوماتية
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/
 كشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن مجلس المريخ دفع بشكوى للنيابة العامة ضد  صحافيين واقطاب للنيابة وجرائم المعلوماتية بسبب التحريض على العنف وكشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن اسماء كبيرة شملهم الكشف المقدم وخاصة في شق  التحريض على العنف وكشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن المجلس سيخاطب الجهات  المسئولة بالتجاوزات اللفظية ولغة التحريض الواضح والصريح بمواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يكشف عن شعار كاس العالم للاندية -قطر 2019
 .
 .
 كشف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) عن الشعار الرسمي لكأس العالم للأندية التي تستضيفها قطر في ديسمبر من العام الجاري.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#وديات
 فيً تجربه قويه شباب المريخ يدك شباك، كدي الجموعيه الناشط، في، دوري،  الدرجه الثانيه، برباعيه.. بعد، اداء مميز لابناء ابازر، الشريف. ويواصل  اعداده استعدادا للموسم التنافسي، لدوري الشباب... 
 شبابنا امل المستقبل. 












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * غرناطة يصعد مؤقتًا لوصافة الدوري الإسباني
 * سان جيرمان يفترس نسور نيس في الدوري الفرنسي
 * فرانكفورت يكرم وفادة ليفركوزن بثلاثية في الدوري الألماني
 * رسميًا.. ليفربول يمنح مدافعه الكاميروني ماتيب عقدًا طويل الأمد
 * مانشستر يونايتد يحتفظ بنجمه الصاعد جرينوود حتى 2023
 * قطار الهلال يدهس ضمك بالدوري السعودي
 * أهلي جدة يضرب التعاون بثلاثية في الدوري السعودي
 * اليويفا يوقف المباريات بين روسيا وكوسوفو بسبب مخاوف أمنية
 * مانشستر يونايتد يخطط لصفقة شتوية مع يوفنتوس
 * يوفنتوس يستعد لتمديد عقدي ديبالا وهيجواين
 * زيدان: جاهزون للكلاسيكو في أي موعد
 * ميسي: عودة نيمار مُعقدة.. ولهذا أرفض العقد الأبدي
 * استقالة مدرب بلغاريا بعد أحداث مباراة إنجلترا
 * فيدال: ديمبلي تطور كثيرا.. وجريزمان ينقصه الاندماج مع ميسي
 * جوارديولا: اسألوا تيباس عن سبب تأجيل الكلاسيكو
 * فان دايك: برشلونة زاد جوعنا للألقاب.. ولا أشاهد مباريات السيتي
 * مدرب أتالانتا: قلت كلمة بذيئة بعد إصابة زاباتا
 * رئيس نابولي يفتح الباب أمام عودة هيجواين
 * إبراهيموفيتش يثير الغموض حول وجهته الجديدة
 * كلوب: مواجهة مانشستر يونايتد مثل الملح في الحساء
 * سولسكاير: تدريب مانشستر يونايتد ليس أكبر مني
 * زيدان يدق جرس إنذار بشأن بوجبا في أولد ترافورد
 * فييرا مدرب نيس: الحكم دمرنا أمام سان جيرمان
 * مورجان مدافع ليستر: وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي تُسهل العنصرية
 * سانتوس لاجونا يكتسح تيخوانا ويستعيد الصدارة الدوري المكسيكي مؤقتا
 * دي ماريا: سعيد بثقة توخيل .. مونييه: دي ماريا لاعب عبقري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

 * إيفرتون (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد الساعة : 13:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * تشيلسي (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * ليستر سيتي (-- : --) بيرنلي الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) واتفورد الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * كريستال بالاس (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

 * إيبار (-- : --) برشلونة الساعة : 13:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) فالنسيا الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * خيتافي (-- : --) ليجانيس الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * ريال مايوركا (-- : --) ريال مدريد الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

 * لاتسيو (-- : --) أتلانتا الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * نابولي (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * يوفنتوس (-- : --) بولونيا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :

 * أوجسبورج (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) مونشنغلادباخ الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :

 * ليون (-- : --) ديجون الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * ستاد ريمس (-- : --) مونبلييه الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 :

 * الشباب (-- : --) الإتفاق الساعة : 17:05 .. القناة : KSA Sports

 * الرائد (-- : --) النصر الساعة : 17:10 .. القناة : KSA Sports

 * الوحدة (-- : --) الاتحاد الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : KSA Sports

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 4 :

 * الزمالك (-- : --) المقاولون العرب الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : النيل الرياضية

 ——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ تصفيات إفريقيا للمحليين 🌍 - الاياب :
 * السودان (1 : 2) تنزانيا
 #ملحوظة: النتيجة الإجمالية 2-2 لصالح تنزانيا
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * غرناطة (1 : 0) أوساسونا
 #الترتيب: ريال مدريد (18) غرناطة (17) برشلونة (16) أتلتيكو مدريد (15) سوسييداد (13)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * آينتراخت (3 : 0) باير ليفركوزن
 #الترتيب: مونشنغلادباخ (16) فولفسبورج (15) بايرن ميونيخ (14) فرايبورج (14) لايبزيج (14)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * نيس (1 : 4) باريس سان جيرمان
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (24) نانت (19) أنجيه (16) بوردو (15) ليل (15)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 :

 * العدالة (3 : 5) الفتح
 * الهلال (3 : 0) ضمك
 * الأهلي (3 : 1) التعاون

 #الترتيب: الهلال (19) الأهلي (14) الوحدة (12) الفيصلي (11) الحزم (10)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 4 :

 * الاتحاد السكندري (1 :1) وادي دجلة 
 * الاسماعيلي  (0 :1) حرس الحدود 
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 

 مزمل ابو القاسم
 فسادهم أحبط أعمالهم
  عندما خرج المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم من دور الستة عشر لبطولة امم إفريقيا  (الكان) بادر هاني ابو ريدة , رئيس الإتحاد المصري لكرة القدم بتقديم  إستقالته من منصبه , وتبعه كل زملائه في مجلس إدارة الإتحاد المصري  بالإستقالة , وكان فعلهم طبيعياً , مع ان الفراعنة خرجوا من النهائيات..
  خسروا امام منتخب قوي (جنوب إفريقيا ) فإستقالوا بعد نهاية المباراة  مباشرة وعندنا في السودان حصل منتخبنا الوطني الأول على المركز (الطيش) في  تصفيات امم إفريقيا الماضية , ولم يحقق سوى إنتصار وحيد على منتخب مدغشقر ,  في مباراة تحصيل حاصل لأصحاب الأرض , أدوا فيها المباراة بالصف الثاني ,  وبلا محترفين بعد ان ضمنوا التأهل , ومع ذلك بقى شداد وبقية مخربي الكرة  السودانية ومفسديها في مناصبهم بلا خجل , ولم يحدثوا أنفسهم بالإستقالة..
  قبله تعرضت المنتخبات السنية لهزائم بالجملة في كل البطولات التي لعبت  فيها وكان آخرها منتخب الشباب , الذي فشل في الفوز ببطولة سيكافا للشباب ,  مع ان بعض لاعبيه لعبوا بأعمار مزورة , ومع ذلك لم يبادر اي مسئول في  الإتحاد بالإستقالة .
 امس تكررت الفضائح , بخسارة منتخبنا الوطني  (الأول) .. أكرر الأول .. امام منتخب تنزانيا (للمحليين) على ارضنا وبين  انصارنا , وفي قلب إستاد المريخ , وودعنا تصفيات الشان بخيبة جديدة , أتت  بالحجم العائلي لأننا لعبنا بمنتخبنا الأساسي , بينما لعب التنزانيون من  دون محترفين , وهزمونا بكل سهولة ..
 هذه هو حال المنتخبات الوطنية في عهد هذا الإتحاد الفاسد , الذي يقوده أفشل إداري في تاريخ الكرة السودانية..
 ماذا نتوقع من منتخب يقوده مدرب كرواتي مغمور , تخلو سيرته الذاتية من تدريب اي منتخب آخر بإستثناء منتخبنا الهامل الضعيف؟
  منتخب يشرف عليه إدارياً سائق رئيس الإتحاد , ويتم التعامل معه على ضيعة  خاصة بمن يسرقون أموال الإتحاد على عينك ياتاجر , بلا ادنى حياء او خجل ..
  منتخب لم يحظ بأي إعداد , ولم يسمع القائمون على امره بشيء إسمه (أيام  الفيفا) , المخصصة للمباريات الودية التي تجهز فيها الإتحادات المحترمة  منتخباتها بلقاءات إعدادية من العيار الثقيل !..
 منتخب يتدخل رئيس  الإتحاد في كل شئونه ويقوده حسن برقو وكانه ضيعة خاصة به , ليتصرف في  أمواله كما يشاء , من دون ان يوردها في خزينة الإتحاد , مثلما فعل مع الدعم  المقدم من رئاسة الجمهورية , ومن وزارة الشباب والرياضة..
 شخصياً  لم اتوقع من منتخباتنا سوى الهزائم , ولم تفاجئني خسارته امام نظيره  التنزاني لأن اختيار ملعب المريخ للمباراة عكس إهمال الإتحاد ولجنة  منتخباته الوطنية للمباراة ..
 الملعب الذي إستضاف المباراة لايصلح  للعب كرة القدم ولو تابعوا مباريات المريخ الأخيرة على إستاده لما إختاروا  هذا الملعب للقاء مصيري , تحدد نتيجته مصير منتخبنا في بطولة امم إفريقيا  للمحليين..
 الإتحاد الذي يشرف على اللعبة الشعبية الأولى فاسد من قمة رأسه وحتى اخمص قدميه..
 إتحاد يسيطر عليه رئيسه الذي إتخذ من اموال الإتحاد تكية , ينفق منها على اسرته وأصدقائه وحوارييه ومطبليه وكأنه ورثها عن أهله..
  عين شداد سائقه الشخصي مديراً إدارياً للمنتخب الأول , ليخلف مدير مكتبه  السابق على المنصب , وعين احد اصدقائه منسقاً أمنياً لمباريات الكاف  بالسودان , كي يتستمع بدولارات الكاف , مع انه لايمتلك اي علاقة بالملف  الأمني , ولم يتدرب امنياً حتى في الكشافة.
 شداد الذي يتشدق  بالنزاهة منح احد المطبلين الذين يداومون على الحضور مكاتب الإتحاد يومياً  ستين الف جنيه , مع انه لايشغل اي منصب في الإتحاد , وسهل لزوجته الحصول  على عشرين الف دولار من اموال الإتحاد بلا وجه حق , ومكنها من إستقلال  سيارة مملوكة للإتحاد لأكثر من عشر سنوات..
 بل إن جرأته في التعدي  على أموال إتحاده وصلت درجة شراء بطارية لسيارته (المارسيدس) من أموال  الإتحاد , ذلك بخلاف ترخيص وتأمين وصيانة السيارة المخصصة لزوجته على حساب  الإتحاد..
 فوق ذلك سهل شداد لمستشاره (المزوراتي) الفاسد الحصول على  14 الف دولار من دعم الفيفا للإتحاد السوداني , وزاد عليها 14 الف دولار  اخرى , لتغطية كلفة سفريات وهمية , مع ان المستشار المذكور لم ينجز اكثر من  عمله الذي ينال عليه مرتباً شهرياً من الإتحاد..
 صمت رمز النزاهة  المزعوم على إختلاس مستشاره لمبلغ عشرة آلآف دولار , سلمت له بغرض تحويلها  إلى مدرب المنتخب ,, بل إن شداد تعمد التغطية على المزوراتي المختلس ,  بتوجيه إدارة الحسابات بتسجيل المبلغ الملهوف كعهدة شخصية عليه , تمت  إزالتها بعد ان حصل الموظف المحظوظ على 28 الف دولار من أموال الإتحاد!..
  موظف يعمل بلا عقد , ويحصل على عشرة آلآف جنيه شخصياً , تساوي حوالي 150  دولار , يتم منحه مبلغ 28 الف دولار , تساوي مرتبه قرابة المائتي مرة ,  ماذا نسمي ذلك إن لم يكن فساداً يشيب له الولدان؟..
 هذا هو حال إتحادنا في عهد إتحاد شداد الفاسد..
 هزائم منتخباته قاعدة , وإنتصاراته إستثناء..
 آخـــــر الحقائــــــــق
  يقضي مستشار رئيس الإتحاد معظم شهور العام خارج السودان , ويتغيب عن عمله  بإستمرار , ومع ذلك لم تتم محاسبته ولا فصله لأنه محمي بأمر شداد..
 تسبب في معاقبة الإتحاد السوداني والمريخ بغرامة قيمتها 42 الف فرنك سويسري بخطأ فاحش , ولم يعاقب..
 تورط في توقيع عقد مع شركة خاصة لتركيب كاميرات مراقبة لمباني الإتحاد من دون علم اللجنة المالية , ولم يحاسب..
 بل إن رئيس الإتحاد أمر بترك مبلغ الفين وخمسمائة دولار للشركة من دون ان تتولى تركيب الكاميرات..
 سائق شداد الذي يعمل مديراً إدارياً للمنتخب تورط في محاولة سرقة مبلغ مالي مخصص لصيانة أقفال مكاتب الإتحاد..
 تم ضبطه بالثابتة , ولم يعاقب لأنه محمي بأمر دكتاتور الإتحاد..
 قبله تورط موظف آخر في تزوير فاتورتين لحماية سكرتير إتحاد محلي إختلس اموال الإتحاد , ولم يحاسب ..
  كما تورط في محاولة سرقة مبلغ 3583 دولار , بإدعاء انها ستدفع للخطوط  الإثيوبية مقابل تذاكر حكام مباراة الإياب بين منتخبي السودان وتشاد ولم  يعاقب..
 كلو كوم وماحدث في ملف شراء اربع سيارات بالدولار من الكرين كوم آخر..
 فضيحة يندي لها الجبين خجلاً , مرت بلا حساب ولا عقاب..
 منتخباتنا المتواضعة تشبه إتحادنا الفاسد..
 الحال من بعضو ..
 طبيعي ان يحمي شداد مجلس المريخ , فهما في الفشل سواء..
 جمعية اليوم بلا شرعية , وقراراتها ستظل فاقدة للسند القانوني..
  نناشد كل أقطاب المريخ وكباره أن يسارعوا لحضور الإجتماع الموسع الذي  سيقام في صالة الشروق بشارع المطار في تمام العاشرة من صباح اليوم..
  عندما تحدث بعض انصار المريخ عن فقدان مجلسهم للشرعية بسبب إستقالة معظم  أعضائه تذرع المتبقون فيه بالنظام الأساسي الذي ينص على ضرورة استقالة  الضباط من مناصبهم كشرط لازم لإنهيار المجلس.. وعندما تعلق الأمر بالجمعية  العمومية تنكروا للنظام الأساسي الذي إستندوا إليه لتاكيد شرعيتهم!..
 يأخذون منه ما يوافق هواهم ويحقق اهدافهم ويتنكرون له عندما يتعلق الأمر بتنظيم الجمعية بطريقة غير شرعية ..
 وضع زدرافكو وليد الشعلة , الهداف الأول للدوري في دكة الإحتياط لأكثر من ساعة ..
 فقد المنتخب خدمات بكري المدينة , لأن رئيس الإتحاد تعهد بمنعه من اللعب للمنتخب مدى الحياة بلا ذنب جناه..
 من تشدق بالحديث عن الإنضباط ولغ في أموال اتحاده حتى أذنيه ..
 بل إن فساده تعداه ليصل اسرته وأصدقائه وحوارييه ..
 خسر الهلال ثماني نقاط في ثلاث مباريات ..
 إنهزم امام هلال كادوقلي والأمل عطبرة وتعادل مع اهلي عطبرة , فإختار منه الكرواتي الفاشل تسعة لاعبين للمنتخب ..
 آخــر خبـــر : إنما الأعمال بالنيات ,, فسادهم احبط أعمالهم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب منتخب السودان يغادر البلاد سراً بعد الخسارة أمام تنزانيا
Hisham Abdalsamad 

فوجئ مسئولو الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بهروب الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش، مدرب منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم بعد خسارة المنتخب الوطني أمام نظيره التنزاني بهدف لهدفين في تصفيات بطولة أمم إفريقيا للمحليين (الشان).

 وسافر المدرب إلى بلاده بعد المباراة بساعات من دون أن يخطر مسئولي الاتحاد ولجنة المنتخبات الوطنية، الذين فوجئوا بسيارة المدرب مركونة داخل أكاديمية كرة القدم، واتضح لهم أنه رتب أموره لمغادرة البلاد سراً بعد المباراة، من دون أن يخطرهم بقراره، رسيما وأنه ظل يعمل بلا عقد لمدة ثلاثة أشهر، بعد أن رفض الاتحاد الاستجابة لمطالبه القاضية بزيادة المرتب.

يذكر أن لوغاروشيتش تولى تدريب فريق كينغ فيصل الغاني وقورماهيا الكيني وأحد الأندية الأنغولية قبل أن يحضر إلى السودان، ولم تشمل سيرته الذاتية تدريب أي منتخب وطني قبل أن يتولى تدريب منتخب السودان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إثارة دوريات كرة القدم الأوروبية تعود.. وأنت في المكان المناسب معنا!












ظ©ظ،ظ¥
*

----------


## alenani

*مهزله تجري احداثها فى استاد المريخ .

د. علي البلولة رئيس اللجنة القانونية: انسحبنا من الجمعية بسبب التجاوزات التي حدثت ليها

أكد الدكتور علي البلولة، رئيس اللجنة القانونية بنادي المريخ أن أعضاء لجنته انسحبوا من الجمعية العمومية التي تجري في إستاد المريخ حالياً بسبب احتجاجهم على التجاوزات المريعة وحالات التزوير التي صاحبتها، بالإضافة إلى عدم اكتمال النصاب القانوني للجمعية، وقال البلولة سجلنا اعتراضنا على التجاوزات بعد أن ضبطت الشرطة عدد من حالات التزوير التي تم بموجبها إدخال أشخاص ببطاقات لا تخصهم وطلب ممثل اللجنة الأستاذ إبراهيم فتح الرحمن التأكد من عدد الحاضرين قبل بدء أعمال الجمعية لكن عضو المجلس علي أسد رفض السماح له بالحديث مما دفعه إلى الانسحاب من القاعة، وأعلن د. البلولة تبرؤ اللجنة القانونية من المهزلة التي تمت في إستاد المريخ وقال إنهم لا يتشرفون بها ولا يعترفون بما نتج عنها، من جهته أكد عضو اللجنة القانونية الأستاذ إبراهيم فتح الرحمن أنه انسحب من الجمعية بعد أن أشرف على تدوين الطعون بنفسه، وفوجئ بإعلان إجازة النظام الأساسي قبل البت في الطعون.
                        	*

----------


## alenani

*مهزلة تاريخية  ..

بحضور حوالي  160 عضو  من إجمالي  629 ..  اجازة النظام الأساسي للمريخ  ..

مهما بلغ بي سوء الظن بهذا المجلس  .. لم أكن اتخيل  ان يصل الأمر. الي هذه الدرجة ..

جمعية  أشرف عليها المجلس بالكامل .. بكل لجانها ..

ورغم ما صاحبها من تزوير ...  شهدنا عليه  .. وكان يمكن للجنة العضوية. إدخال  .. أي شخص  ..  يفشل المجلس  في إكمال  النصاب  المطلوب  الثلثين  ..  ولم يتمكن من إحضار  الثلث  ..

لم يكن هنالك حضور  لأي  ممثل للاتحاد أو المفوضية  ..

قبل بداية الإجراءات  طلبت من عضو اللجنة القانونية   أن يقوم  .. ب عد .. الحضور  ..

اجابني  .. جاءتني إفادة من لجنة العضوية. باكتمال النصاب  436   عضو  .. لحظتها  الحضور الحقيقي ينقص عن هذا العدد بحوالي 300 عضو ..

سألت احد اعضاء لجنة العضوية  ..  أين الأعضاء  ..

فأجاب بأن الأعضاء خرجوا للصلاة ولم يعودوا  ..

سألت مدثر خيري  .. ماهذا الذي يحدث ..  اجابني  يمكنك أن تطعن ..

بعد كل هذه الكلفتة... وبعد كلمة قصيرة ل مادبو .. واستعراض  مبسط لمدثر خيري ..  فتح باب النقاش  .. وبعد  مقترحين من الأعضاء  ..

اقترح عضو الجمعية عبدالوهاب الرضي  قفل باب النقاش  ..  وبعدها يعلن أسد  انه بهذا قد تم اجازة النظام الأساسى  ..

90 % من الحضور  لا يعرف ماهو النظام الأساسي  .. ولا علي ماذا يحتوي  ..

كنت اعتقد ان بعض أنصار المجلس  لديهم من .. الضمير  ..  ما يرفض به ما تم اليوم  .. ولكن وجدتهم  أكثر  فرحا  ..

لم تكن المشكلة في النظام الأساسي  ..  ولكن ما  حصل اليوم  .. لا يليق  بنادي  في أي رابطة  ...

هرج ومرج .. وفوضي  .. وإصرار علي الوصول الي نتائج  .. باي طريقة كانت  ..

أمر  محزن .. ويبعث علي الاسي  .. ان تكون هذه جمعية عمومية. لفريق بحجم المريخ  ..

المريخ في محنة  حقيقية  .. ومالم يتواضع أهل المريخ  الي الوصول الي حلول  لما يتعرض له   المريخ .. فعليه السلام ..

ياسر ابوالبشر
                        	*

----------

